# Bayless: "I'll show the NBA"



## OdenRoyLMA2 (May 23, 2008)

> Jerryd Bayless was projected to be drafted as high as fourth overall before free falling to position 11, taken by Indiana. He did not remain there, however, with Indiana agreeing to package him with Ike Diogu to the Portland Trail Blazers in exchange for the rights to Brandon Rush, selected 13th, Jarett Jack and Josh McRoberts.
> 
> Bayless, however, is going to go out and try to prove the 10 teams who passed over him in the draft wrong, according to the Arizona Republic.
> 
> ...


This could be the best thing to happen to him. May make him even better with the extra fire.

EDIT: link: (whoops) http://basketball.realgm.com/src_wiretap_archives/53250/20080628/bayless_ill_show_the_nba/


----------



## ehizzy3 (Jun 12, 2006)

he has a great competitive spirit...with that being said, i wish he had a blog


----------



## Entity (Feb 21, 2005)

> Bayless, however, is going to go out and try to prove the 10 teams who passed over him in the draft wrong, according to the Arizona Republic.


Well, 7, I mean let's be honest...


----------



## PorterIn2004 (Jan 1, 2003)

Entity said:


> Well, 7, I mean let's be honest...


Yeah, and that's before taking need into account. Still, I don't object to a chip on the ol' shoulder there, as long as it doesn't get out of hand.


----------



## Darkwebs (May 23, 2006)

Sounds good to me. I hope this helps to motivate him even more to improve his game. He might become the best PG that we've had since Porter.


----------



## Entity (Feb 21, 2005)

ehizzy3 said:


> he has a great competitive spirit...with that being said, i wish he had a blog


Speaking of which, I've checked out the blogs of four Trail Blazers (Roy, Oden, Aldridge, Frye) and none of them have anything to say yet. Maybe because Jarrett's gone, just giving him some respect.


----------



## ehizzy3 (Jun 12, 2006)

Entity said:


> Speaking of which, I've checked out the blogs of four Trail Blazers (Roy, Oden, Aldridge, Frye) and none of them have anything to say yet. Maybe because Jarrett's gone, just giving him some respect.


wait, roy and aldridge have blogs? where have i been? i checked gregs but he hasnt posted in like 15 days, and his best friend was traded....


----------



## Entity (Feb 21, 2005)

ehizzy3 said:


> wait, roy and aldridge have blogs? where have i been? i checked gregs but he hasnt posted in like 15 days, and his best friend was traded....


Actually, I think Roy's "blog" is actually his official website host posting news about him, not him posting anything; but LMA does.


----------



## Boob-No-More (Apr 24, 2006)

Draftexpress had him listed as the 2nd best PG in the draft (behind only Rose) and the 3rd best freshman (behind ONLY Rose and Beasley - ahead of Mayo, Love and Gordon).

So, either they were wrong, or several GMs were. Honestly, I think the truth lies somewhere in the middle. I was never sold on Bayless as the 4th best player in the draft, but think he was a steal at 11. I think something in the 6-8 range would have been about right (team needs aside). Still, when you start the day with the 13th pick and wind up with a guy that should have gone 5 - 7 picks higher, that's darn good value.

BNM


----------



## Ed O (Dec 30, 2002)

Entity said:


> Well, 7, I mean let's be honest...


Eight. The Pacers passed on him by passing him to the Blazers.

Ed O.


----------



## dwood615 (Jul 20, 2004)

great he is proving it with us rather than against us


----------



## dwood615 (Jul 20, 2004)

Boob-No-More said:


> Draftexpress had him listed as the 2nd best PG in the draft (behind only Rose) and the 3rd best freshman (behind ONLY Rose and Beasley - ahead of Mayo, Love and Gordon).
> 
> So, either they were wrong, or several GMs were. Honestly, I think the truth lies somewhere in the middle. I was never sold on Bayless as the 4th best player in the draft, but think he was a steal at 11. I think something in the 6-8 range would have been about right (team needs aside). Still, when you start the day with the 13th pick and wind up with a guy that should have gone 5 - 7 picks higher, that's darn good value.
> 
> BNM



good point cuz DX is a highly respected scouting system

he will be good...dont worry everyone


----------



## MARIS61 (Apr 28, 2003)

dwood615 said:


> great he is proving it with us rather than against us


Sounds like he plans on doing by himself.

I have yet to hear him praise his new team or suggest how he might be able to help the team succeed.


----------



## Paxil (Jan 1, 2003)

I wonder if Seattle or Charlotte thought that they could nab the PGs we *said* we wanted (Westbrook and Augustin) and then get us to give up Outlaw or someone in a trade. Can you imagine Pritchard trying not to laugh when they called him up? KP... this is Seattle... we got the PG you wanted... now give us Outlaw, Jack, Webster and your 13th and you can have Westbrook. All the while the PG we really had highest ranked slipped right into our hands. :lol:


----------



## MrJayremmie (Dec 29, 2007)

> Sounds like he plans on doing by himself.
> 
> I have yet to hear him praise his new team or suggest how he might be able to help the team succeed.


do you only look at negatives? Did you listen to that interview on 95.5 with Bayless the day after the draft? He was saying how happy he was, and saying how awesome Roy, Oden and LaMarcus was. And telling the fans that he is as excited as them. Saying that the team has an awesome young core and he is going to come in here and work hard and try to be that missing piece. Hey said that the team will be "nice". And that we will be very good, very soon. 

He has a great confidence about him. A great competitive fire, but is also a very classy young man.

This just means he will work even harder to be a better player. He is a team first player from what i heard (Arizona fans). He will be an AWESOME 3rd or 4th option on our offense. Just freakin' amazing. lighten up homie. Great time to be a blazer fan.


----------



## GNG (Aug 17, 2002)

> Bayless, however, is going to go out and try to prove the 10 teams who passed over him in the draft wrong, according to the Arizona Republic.
> 
> "I think they are crazy," Bayless said when asked what he would say to people who don't think he can play both guard spots. "That's what I think."
> 
> *"I have 10 teams to prove wrong now," Bayless told ESPN radio. *"I'm going to definitely go out and try to do that. Hopefully everything works out."


It's Bayless' own damn fault he dropped, so I don't want to listen to him *****. He wouldn't even work out for half the teams in the 5-through-10 range. What does he expect?


----------



## Paxil (Jan 1, 2003)

I am sure it was his agent that told him what to do... and right now... I love his agent. THANK YOU!


----------



## GNG (Aug 17, 2002)

Paxil said:


> I am sure it was his agent that told him what to do... and right now... I love his agent. THANK YOU!


Are you sure it was his agent because his agent doesn't wear a black-and-red jersey?

Bayless flat out didn't want to go to certain cities -- Milwaukee, Charlotte, Memphis.


----------



## mediocre man (Feb 24, 2004)

Cinco de Mayo said:


> Are you sure it was his agent because his agent doesn't wear a black-and-red jersey?
> 
> Bayless flat out didn't want to go to certain cities -- Milwaukee, Charlotte, Memphis.



Add Seattle/OKC to that list too. 

It was a huge mistake that cost him some money up front, but probably put him in a better situation in the long run.


----------



## GNG (Aug 17, 2002)

mediocre man said:


> Add Seattle/OKC to that list too.
> 
> It was a huge mistake that cost him some money up front, but probably put him in a better situation in the long run.


I completely agree, but I'm not going to hear him cry about 10 teams not wanting him when he crossed about five of those teams off his list from the day he declared for the draft.


----------



## mook (Dec 31, 2002)

MARIS61 said:


> Sounds like he plans on doing by himself.
> 
> I have yet to hear him praise his new team or suggest how he might be able to help the team succeed.


he probably knows less about the Blazers than most posters on this board. 

in the one interview I've heard, he sounded enthusiastic about playing in Portland, but he repeatedly talked about Oden and Roy (and brought up Aldridge at the end). I bet if you showed him a photo of Martel Webster a week ago he wouldn't know who it was. 

that's ok, though. we weren't on his (or anybody else's) radar in getting Bayless right up until we did. I'm just happy to have him.


----------



## mook (Dec 31, 2002)

Cinco de Mayo said:


> I completely agree, but I'm not going to hear him cry about 10 teams not wanting him when he crossed about five of those teams off his list from the day he declared for the draft.


meh, I wouldn't read too much into it. if you follow pro athletes very long, especially the good ones, they always seem to come up with some perceived insult they use to fire them up. 

besides, he's only following the NBA draft ritual: 

1. assemble a bunch of guys who are supposed to be the top dozen or so picks. make sure they all get lots of face time on the camera, particularly the ones who may fall. it'll be that much sweeter television if they do. 

2. keep focusing on the desperate looks of the guy or two who ain't going where he's supposed to. 

3. watch his bewildered face as he tries to figure out who the hell lied to him and where exactly on a US map they are going to live the next 3 years. 

4. do a follow up interview a few days later after he's done crying and he's had time to convince himself that it would've sucked going to a really bad team anyway.

5. listen to him declare that he'll prove all those teams who whiffed on him wrong. 

every. single. year. 

the only thing that makes me a little nervous is that the last time we got that guy was Qyntel Woods. but he fell farther, and for different reasons.


----------



## mobes23 (Jun 29, 2006)

Boy, I hate to say it, but all the talk of slipping reminded me of when we drafted Walter "The Truth" Berry at the 14th spot as we was coming off a college player of the year season. What a disaster that was -- the guy never amounted to anything. 

If I remember right, he was a consensus top 5 pick, but all the teams that drafted before PDX did their homework and realized the guy wasn't worthy. Portland didn't do it's homework (thinking he'd be long gone by the 14th pick) and we all initially thought we'd gotten a bargain. Chalk that one up to cruddy scouting and I have a lot more faith in KP's crew dotting i's and crossing t's.


----------



## Fork (Jan 2, 2003)

mobes23 said:


> Boy, I hate to say it, but all the talk of slipping reminded me of when we drafted Walter "The Truth" Berry at the 14th spot as we was coming off a college player of the year season. What a disaster that was -- the guy never amounted to anything.
> 
> If I remember right, he was a consensus top 5 pick, but all the teams that drafted before PDX did their homework and realized the guy wasn't worthy. Portland didn't do it's homework (thinking he'd be long gone by the 14th pick) and we all initially thought we'd gotten a bargain. Chalk that one up to cruddy scouting and I have a lot more faith in KP's crew dotting i's and crossing t's.


Ugh...bad flashback there. At least we got two time all star Kevin Duckworth out of the deal with San Antonio.

I'm hoping in a couple years we're reminded more of Paul Pierce.


----------



## mobes23 (Jun 29, 2006)

Fork said:


> Ugh...bad flashback there.


To be honest, I hated to even bring it up. But, it IS part of our history, I guess.


----------



## Schilly (Dec 30, 2002)

You've got some work to do in convincing me that KP didn't do his homework.


----------



## Schilly (Dec 30, 2002)

Here's a real simplereason why he slipped....

he wasn't a top 3 player

Seattle... He already told Seattle he wanted no part of their Move to OKC etc.
Memphis: didn't need a combo guard
New York's biggest glaring weakness was SF... Plus Caoch played with Gallinaris dad in EUrope apparenlty good friends
Clippers: probably already had a good idea that Baron Davis was coming, needed move of a true SG
Bucks: I reallly don't know what the bucks are doing, but my guess is they had promised to ALexander before trading for Jefferson
Bobcats: I'm pretty sure they thought they would be trading Augustin to us.
Nets: Needed a C.
Pacers: Had a trade lined up with Portland.

This was a funky draft, where in general teams drafted for need rahter than BPA. That caused Bayless to slip.


----------



## World B. Free (Mar 28, 2008)

LOL Maris got owned. It is true though, he knows the least of anyone on this forum about the Blazers.


----------



## VenomXL (Jan 22, 2008)

World B. Free said:


> LOL Maris got owned. It is true though, he knows the least of anyone on this forum about the Blazers.


I believe he was referring to Bayless knowing less about the Blazers than the average poster here.


----------



## mook (Dec 31, 2002)

Is there some sort of comprehensive list out there of lottery draft picks who have drastically fallen? It'd be interesting to see what their success rate is relative to the rest of the guys drafted. 

Off the top of my head, I can only think of Paul Pierce, Qyntel Woods, Gerald Green and Bayless.


----------



## ATLien (Jun 18, 2002)

mook said:


> Is there some sort of comprehensive list out there of lottery draft picks who have drastically fallen? It'd be interesting to see what their success rate is relative to the rest of the guys drafted.
> 
> Off the top of my head, I can only think of Paul Pierce, Qyntel Woods, Gerald Green and Bayless.


Josh Smith was thought to go in the lottery and slipped all the way to #17 in 2004. There's been a lot more that I can't think of right now. It's hard to remember where guys were being predicted to go beyond the last five or so drafts.


----------



## MrJayremmie (Dec 29, 2007)

Did he really say "I'll show the NBA"?

From what i see, the closest thing he said to that was... "I have 10 teams to prove wrong now".


----------

